
An HTML attribute potentially worth $4.4M to Chipotle - mooreds
https://cloudfour.com/thinks/an-html-attribute-potentially-worth-4-4m-to-chipotle/
======
_salmon
I'm guessing they opted to use ui-mask instead of an HTML5 element so they
could support older browsers?

